# T-storm/Tornado?



## bobbutts (Jul 21, 2010)

NW CT Guys
How was that t-storm/possible tornado?  Looks like it went through a bunch of towns where you guys live.


----------



## severine (Jul 21, 2010)

There was a heavy downpour. We got hail for a few minutes; large marble sized. Calmed down now though.


----------



## 2knees (Jul 21, 2010)

headed our way now.  tornado warning up for most of hartford county.  big red and purple blob headed right for my town.

but considering we had a tornado last year, what are the odds?


----------



## drjeff (Jul 21, 2010)

NWS confirmed a tornado touced down in Litchfield, CT this afternoon   NWS also has a tornado warning box up now from basically Northhampton, Mass over to the greater Worcester area (waterspout potential over the Quabbin this afternoon?)  in addition to the torndao warning box now from basically the Hartford area down towards Norwich.

Quite a busy afternoon weatherwise, with much of the Northeast radar all lit up with numerous t-storm cells


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 21, 2010)

Just has a micro burst  and pretty ferocious wind sheer here large limbs  down all over  i 've got a war zone in my back yard from poplar trees and lawn furniture and picnic tables and umbrellas blown across rthe yard like projectiles . hugr limb down on National Greed's power lines too We had a series of cells go thru for the past hr . temps dropped about 25 degrees


----------



## Puck it (Jul 21, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Just has a micro burst and pretty ferocious wind sheer here large limbs down all over i 've got a war zone in my back yard from poplar trees and lawn furniture and picnic tables and umbrellas blown across rthe yard like projectiles . hugr limb down on National Greed's power lines too We had a series of cells go thru for the past hr . temps dropped about 25 degrees


 

I think  a bad microbust went through Red Mills last year and did some damage.


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 21, 2010)

Bursting of downpours throughout the last few hours. Big boomers in the distance. Had some decent size hail pummeling the roof a little while ago that put the power out for a short time.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 21, 2010)

Lots of damage, trees down, power outages, etc.. around us, but we made out fine here.  A friend of mine just about 10 minutes south of me had a big tree come down in his backyard.  Thankfully it fell away from the house.  There was a large tree down across route 63 in Litchfield, completely blocking the road, on my way home from work. Luckily it happened right across from the soccer fields so traffic was easily diverted through the parking lot while they cleaned it up.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 21, 2010)

Puck it said:


> I think  a bad microbust went through Red Mills last year and did some damage.




Puckman : U up here now with the family  for the Seaway Festival ??   lLots o Clarkson and UB  guys staying at my house now -- we have several Clarkson and UB alums in the family  . Plenty of Golden Knight &  BULL  BS  stories flying round the hood this week


----------



## wintersyndrome (Jul 22, 2010)

Was heading out to our club's weekly race on the LI Sound (LLoyd Harbor Yacht Club circa Huntington and Centerport, NY) the clouds to the north looking fierce.  watching some crazy lightning over the CT shore and began questioning the concept of having a tall aluminum mast.  Made sure crew kept their hands off of any metal.

Heading out to the race course we started the night with 15-18 kts out of the SW.  Then on a dime, the wind changed and we had readings at 30kts from the NW, temp dropped about 20 degrees (felt like I walked into air conditioning.)  With haste we got the new mainsail down and stowed.  Turned the boat around and headed in.  Saw readings as high as 40- 45 kts.  Thought we saw a waterspout forming near the shoreline.  Black clouds were then overhead swirling on a  horizontal axis.
It was a  pretty sight in all of it's violent beauty.

Then a soaking rain came through and cut visibility to less than 1/8 of a mile.  A couple smaller boats that still had their sails up broached, but everyone stayed on board.  

By the time the boat was on the mooring we had about 5kts of breeze and breaks of sunshine.  Got back to Centerport YC and had dinner and watched the light show as another cell moved past the north of the area....dumped huge rain....and moved on.

No race for us but an interesting night to be out there.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 22, 2010)

Took em forever to get home last night. Took almost 2 hours for to get from Manchester, stop in Berlin and then to Southington. Should of took roughly an hour on a good day. Highways were all backed up, trees/branches down all over town.


----------



## Puck it (Jul 22, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Puckman : U up here now with the family for the Seaway Festival ?? lLots o Clarkson and UB guys staying at my house now -- we have several Clarkson and UB alums in the family . Plenty of Golden Knight & BULL BS stories flying round the hood this week


 
No, I was up at Memorial Day and will be up again at Labor Day.  The House in Red Mills is booked for those days and we were in Nantucket for the last two weeks.


----------



## Greg (Jul 22, 2010)

Two trees down, and a third snapped, but standing in my yard. The largest a 24"+ diameter oak which had a carpenter ants nest in the base apparently weakening it. The other downed tree was about 14" in diameter aned fell partially onto my neighbor's truck. It was charred at the base, apparently hit by lightning. The snapped one is about an 8" diameter maple. Basketball hoop blown over, and the flagpole/flag torn off the side of the house. Power was out until 1 am this morning. That was the extent of the damage.

Apparently a NWS spotter saw a tornado touch down about a mile and a half from my house, to the WNW so it's a good chance that the cell that spawned it came directly over my neighborhood. Not sure whether it was still an intact tornado at that point, but a neighbor said he could not see the house across the street, about a hundred feet away, due to all the rain/hail and debris in the air. I wasn't home at the time. Scary stuff.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Jul 22, 2010)

wintersyndrome said:


> Was heading out to our club's weekly race on the LI Sound (LLoyd Harbor Yacht Club circa Huntington and Centerport, NY) the clouds to the north looking fierce.  watching some crazy lightning over the CT shore and began questioning the concept of having a tall aluminum mast.  Made sure crew kept their hands off of any metal.
> 
> Heading out to the race course we started the night with 15-18 kts out of the SW.  Then on a dime, the wind changed and we had readings at 30kts from the NW, temp dropped about 20 degrees (felt like I walked into air conditioning.)  With haste we got the new mainsail down and stowed.  Turned the boat around and headed in.  Saw readings as high as 40- 45 kts.  Thought we saw a waterspout forming near the shoreline.  Black clouds were then overhead swirling on a  horizontal axis.
> It was a  pretty sight in all of it's violent beauty.
> ...



we did similiar in my buds tiny sail boat on the day of the nyc blackout july 1977....


----------



## billski (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks for taking it on the chin, everyone.  We only had a few drops.  This weather is so strange.  Wish it would snow


----------



## wintersyndrome (Jul 23, 2010)

Greg said:


> Two trees down, and a third snapped, but standing in my yard. The largest a 24"+ diameter oak which had a carpenter ants nest in the base apparently weakening it. The other downed tree was about 14" in diameter aned fell partially onto my neighbor's truck. It was charred at the base, apparently hit by lightning. The snapped one is about an 8" diameter maple. Basketball hoop blown over, and the flagpole/flag torn off the side of the house. Power was out until 1 am this morning. That was the extent of the damage.
> 
> Apparently a NWS spotter saw a tornado touch down about a mile and a half from my house, to the WNW so it's a good chance that the cell that spawned it came directly over my neighborhood. Not sure whether it was still an intact tornado at that point, but a neighbor said he could not see the house across the street, about a hundred feet away, due to all the rain/hail and debris in the air. I wasn't home at the time. Scary stuff.




Intense


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 23, 2010)

Greg : Man sure glad u guys are Alright !!  D'damn that must have been one scary az storm . Our microburst and windsheer here was wild too but not that bad .   Time for some "chainsaw fun "


----------



## bvibert (Jul 23, 2010)

Greg said:


> Two trees down, and a third snapped, but standing in my yard. The largest a 24"+ diameter oak which had a carpenter ants nest in the base apparently weakening it. The other downed tree was about 14" in diameter aned fell partially onto my neighbor's truck. It was charred at the base, apparently hit by lightning. The snapped one is about an 8" diameter maple. Basketball hoop blown over, and the flagpole/flag torn off the side of the house. Power was out until 1 am this morning. That was the extent of the damage.
> 
> Apparently a NWS spotter saw a tornado touch down about a mile and a half from my house, to the WNW so it's a good chance that the cell that spawned it came directly over my neighborhood. Not sure whether it was still an intact tornado at that point, but a neighbor said he could not see the house across the street, about a hundred feet away, due to all the rain/hail and debris in the air. I wasn't home at the time. Scary stuff.



I saw on the news last night that the same tornado touched down 4 times in CT; Litchfield, Thomaston, Terryville, and Bristol.  I guess Bristol was the hardest hit, they said the tornado left a 1.5 mile long path there.  I saw a picture of a huge tree that got uprooted and took out a garage.

Glad you guys made it out with only a few downed trees and no house damage or personal injury.  I guess you have plenty more firewood now.


----------



## Greg (Jul 23, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I saw on the news last night that the same tornado touched down 4 times in CT; Litchfield, Thomaston, Terryville, and Bristol.  I guess Bristol was the hardest hit, they said the tornado left a 1.5 mile long path there.  I saw a picture of a huge tree that got uprooted and took out a garage.
> 
> Glad you guys made it out with only a few downed trees and no house damage or personal injury.  I guess you have plenty more firewood now.



The two houses that got the worst of the damage are about 2000 feet (as the crow flies) away...


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Jul 23, 2010)

*wednesday weather in CT....YIKES!!*

Tornadoes Confirmed in 4 Connecticut Towns


HARTFORD, Conn. (AP/ 1010 WINS)  -- National Weather Service officials have confirmed that tornadoes touched down in four Connecticut towns during severe storms on Wednesday that knocked over scores of trees and wires across the state.

Meteorologists surveyed the damage Thursday and determined that tornadoes touched down in Litchfield, Thomaston, Bristol and the Terryville section of Plymouth. No injuries were reported.

The Weather Service says the Bristol tornado was rated EF-1 with winds of up to 90 mph and cut a path about a mile and a half long and 25 yards wide. Tornado touchdowns in the other three towns were said to be brief.

Connecticut Light & Power says it has restored power to more than 81,500 customers who lost electricity during the storms. About 1,900 outages remain Friday morning.


----------



## Greg (Jul 23, 2010)

Man....one hell of a line of more storms training over us.....


----------



## severine (Jul 23, 2010)

Tornado watch again down in New Haven and Fairfield counties til 1AM.


----------



## Greg (Jul 23, 2010)

I wasn't here for the tornado the other day, but shit, this is intense. Pretty nervous...


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Jul 24, 2010)

Greg said:


> I wasn't here for the tornado the other day, but shit, this is intense. Pretty nervous...



i was at prime lat night on their elevated deck with a fire pit & the sky over the sound was an incredible light show....every jackass & his brother were running inside....i told them that this happens a lot here & no rain or lightining will get them....the place emptyied out in 5 mins, i watched a great show with just a sprinkle of rain that cooled the place off....we got back to drinking with eddie & all the babes that were hanging out....its 12 noon, over 90 already with baking sun....YIKES!!:x:x:argue:


----------



## bigbog (Jul 25, 2010)

Greg said:


> .........Apparently a NWS spotter saw a tornado touch down about a mile and a half from my house, to the WNW so it's a good chance that the cell that spawned it came directly over my neighborhood. Not sure whether it was still an intact tornado at that point, but a neighbor said he could not see the house across the street, about a hundred feet away, due to all the rain/hail and debris in the air. I wasn't home at the time. Scary stuff.



This last week = three very small and short lived twisters hit an area in southern Maine....unreal.  Seems like southern weather(humid) patterns are reaching farther northward as time goes on...much more north-south movement, as in some of our winters...$.01-opinion.  What some people say is "long-term" is just by human observations...  What long-term to us is a blink of an eye in geologic time, but it is different from decades past.  Man the last thing I want to experience is "tornado-alley" weather...*and especially the hot climate critters = rattlesnakes, alligators....etc up in the Maine woods...(insert rolleyes..), but it probably will happen at some point in time.


----------

